# Lawndress's Charity Lawn



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Backstory: Very elderly neighbor. Another retiree mows her lawn, but since she's given up her yard service, the lawn has just fallen apart. It was really nice 10 years ago. No irrigation here unless I do it. He mows too low for the site, but I probably can't change that.

I've just taken over my own lawn from husband and teens after various other arrangements (including a terrible professional service) fell apart. So it's all on me now. I did a little last year while they were still mowing, but I'm over trying to get any help. It's satisfying to do it alone and annoying when other people do thing badly. Also, no teens to break the mower by hitting things. Lol.

Since my yard is so big, it's a minor thing to add the neighbor's yard on top of it, and I've always felt guilty that I wasn't helping her more, and she is upset that her yard looks so bad.

We have severe weed issues from stuff getting washed down the street. I've taken care of mine by planting a bed, but you can see how without that barrier, weeds establish at the front of the yard and march back.

Just off the street:



Overview of yard:



The yellow spots are weeds that are very sensitive to tenacity, which I sprayed a few days ago:


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

So far, I've done a cheap fert with iron and Tenacity I had left over from my yard. It's pointless to overseed because the weeds are so thick. I'm going to spend the summer knowing down the weeds.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Today, I dug out the paved ditch that is the county's pathetic excuse for drainage control. My gutter is clean and clear because of the landscaping I did around it, but hers fills up like this every year. It's been a bit less than a year this time. I've been digging it out for 14 years. 

Before:



Good view of the scope:



During:



After:



You can see how badly her driveway floods because of it getting full. I took a full wheelbarrow and dumped it in a hole in my yard. Lol.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Threw down some more fertilizer.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I've done 3 broadleaf weed apps and 3 fert apps so far and it's starting to look like a bomb hit it. (It was 80 percent weeds.) But I still have a ways to go. Will add a more recent image tomorrow!


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

It's not too dark yet!!!


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I have to schedule her seeding after mine because she has a bad well and can't use much water inside while she is watering outside, so I have to be done having gotten my grass at least sorta established. At least her lawn is a fraction the size of mine....


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Got together with the guy who cuts it to plan out the reseed strategy. Bonus: I'm paying him to aerate my lawn, too. lol


----------

